# New workshop



## Richard65 (9 Nov 2018)

Hi all

Newbie here.

I am in the fortunate position of having a blank canvas to arrange my new workshop. II am having it made as large as I could and it will be 7m by 6.5m. After all no one has ever said they wished to have gone smaller.

I am a hobby woodworker and dabbler so no particular requirements. However I am interested in understanding how people layout their workshops. Do you group things with hand tools in one position, power tools somewhere else etc?

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Kris the Handyman (7 Dec 2018)

Hi Richard,

I think it's a personal choice determined on space and what you do in the workshop. Some have a multi-tool centre table, some prefer to have the machines spread all around the workshop against walls and have an assembly table in the middle. Think what you want to do and how you prefer to work.
And most importantly remember to post photos of the shed


----------



## Tervueren (14 Dec 2018)

Moved to our new home in March this year and built my 5x4mtr shed in July, I've moved benches and equipment around more times than my good wife has moved the furniture around the living room lol, seems every time I aquire new tools I have to move stuff around :mrgreen: eventually I hope everything falls into place or I'll be building an extension lol


----------



## Orraloon (22 Dec 2018)

Over a long period of time I came to the conclusion that there is no perfect layout. What suits today will be wrong tomorrow as each project is different. Best you can do is put everything on wheels so you can rearrange where and when required.
Regards
John


----------

